# Will there be a 2005 E46 or just 2006 E90?



## tszhfung (Oct 21, 2003)

Does anyone know if there will be a 2005 E46 or it will be skipped until 2006 E90 comes out?

I am planning on an Europe Delivery trip for a 330i middle of next year. I just wonder if I will be ordering a 2004 E46 or the 2005 E46 will be out by then. The planned trip is end of April/early May. If there will be a 2005 E46, what would the changes be?

Thanks in advance for the help.

Mike


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

The new issue of Roundel has a computer enhanced picture of the E90 with a blurb saying that the car will be introduced next Spring (I suppose they mean it will be unvieled at a show next Spring).

There are unconfirmed rumors that the E90 is undergoing consumer clinics already (the second link mentions something about 2006 models)...

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46/forum.php?postid=4150325&page=1

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?threadid=122369

I don't see how anyone knows the real answer to your question except for BMW product planners. :dunno:


----------



## tszhfung (Oct 21, 2003)

The reason I ask the question in this forum is hoping that the dealers may be able to provide some insight. I understand that they may not have this information since the day is still 5-6 months away. 

Any dealer input?

Mike


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

tszhfung said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a 2005 E46 or it will be skipped until 2006 E90 comes out?
> 
> I am planning on an Europe Delivery trip for a 330i middle of next year. I just wonder if I will be ordering a 2004 E46 or the 2005 E46 will be out by then. The planned trip is end of April/early May. If there will be a 2005 E46, what would the changes be?
> 
> ...


I would guess that the 2005's wouldn't show up until September production, and I would also guess that they would indeed be E46's


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

atyclb - and would you guess that the 2005 E46 would be produced for a full year or do you think the E90 might be introduced earlier than September of 2005?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

postoak said:


> atyclb - and would you guess that the 2005 E46 would be produced for a full year or do you think the E90 might be introduced earlier than September of 2005?


I would guess a full year for the 2005's.

But, it's all just a guess :dunno:


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

I hope your guess is correct! :thumbup:


----------



## sk330i (Oct 25, 2002)

*2005 = E46*

According to our friend TedW... :freakdanc

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44271


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

atyclb said:


> I would guess that the 2005's wouldn't show up until September production, and I would also guess that they would indeed be E46's


It is just as likely that the E90 will show up in April, as the E46 did. I don't think the factory is too bothered by model years.

I'd also be surprised if the E90 didn't show up until 2006. The dates of the 3 series:

E21 Jul 1975-Nov 1982
E30 Nov 1982-Oct 1990
E36 Nov 1990-Apr 1998
E46 Apr 1998-??? 2005

These dates do not include the various cars that spilled over into the "next" model.


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

Andy_Thomas -- thanks for those dates.  

But, looking at them, I don't see that they necessarily support your conclusion. The first 3-series went 7 years, the next 2 went 8 years. The current design came out in April 1998. Add 8 years to that and you have April 2006!


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

postoak said:


> Andy_Thomas -- thanks for those dates.
> 
> But, looking at them, I don't see that they necessarily support your conclusion. The first 3-series went 7 years, the next 2 went 8 years. The current design came out in April 1998. Add 8 years to that and you have April 2006!


Well, I was being pedantic, and calculating down to the month .

E21 7 yr 4 mo
E30 7 yr 11 mo
E36 7 yr 6 mo
E46 7 yr 6 mo, for a launch in Oct 2005.

BMW now launches models in major markets simultaneously, so this would be right in time for the next model year. The exception is the UK, because of our predilection for RHD. Worked for the MINI, though!


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

I was just informed by my BMWNA rep. that the E90 will be a 2005MY. Although I previously received a different answer from another "official" source I tend to put more faith in this one.


Ted


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

My head is spinning with all these different stories on the E90. :flush:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PhilH said:


> My head is spinning with all these different stories on the E90. :flush:


:rofl: I was just thinking the same thing. I think Autocar is off by a year, if the car is being shown in consumer clinic now it would seem silly to wait another 18 months to unveil it. :dunno:


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

PhilH said:


> My head is spinning with all these different stories on the E90. :flush:


You're not the only one. I'll let you know when we have one on the lot that way we'll all know for sure. :thumbup:

Ted


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

TedW said:


> I was just informed by my BMWNA rep. that the E90 will be a 2005MY. Although I previously received a different answer from another "official" source I tend to put more faith in this one.
> 
> Ted


MY 2005, but when will it be released? BMW could have an extra long 2004 (like the coupes) manufacturer's year and delay the launch all the way to say, April or March of 2005 and still call the car an '05, no?

Or do you have confirmation that it's going to be a MY 2005 that'll get launched in September 2004?


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

The HACK said:


> MY 2005, but when will it be released? BMW could have an extra long 2004 (like the coupes) manufacturer's year and delay the launch all the way to say, April or March of 2005 and still call the car an '05, no?
> 
> Or do you have confirmation that it's going to be a MY 2005 that'll get launched in September 2004?


I'm sorry to say that I do not have a confirmed timeline, but I will ask and see what the response is.

Ted


----------



## invidious_D (Nov 19, 2003)

TedW said:


> I'm sorry to say that I do not have a confirmed timeline, but I will ask and see what the response is.
> 
> Ted


Yes, I would be very interested as well. I plan on taking ED next NOV-DEC.

So, bump.

-D


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

Any further information?


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

postoak said:


> Any further information?


Nope, sorry. I've got nothing on this. 

Ted


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

rumatt said:


> Thanks ted. Have you heard any rumors or speculation regarding whether the E90 might get xDrive? How about whether the wagon will make it to the US?
> 
> Sorry for asking so many questions that we know you don't have the answers to yet! Dealing with us must be worse than dealing with a bunch of excited kids in a toy store. :tsk:


I don't mind the questions at all because it keeps me sharp and up to date. My rep cringes everytime I call and he always asks, "where do you get these people from"? 

Ted


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

TedW said:


> My rep cringes everytime I call and he always asks, "where do you get these people from"?


"People" as in consumers who are more than well informed and overly enthusiastic? Yeppers! :thumbup:


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

jw said:


> "People" as in consumers who are more than well informed and overly enthusiastic? Yeppers! :thumbup:


Yep and my rep still can't figure out why I have such a high volume of them. 

Ted


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

rumatt said:


> So does this mean you're planning on asking about the xDrive and wagon thing, or that you already asked and they didn't know? :angel:
> 
> Thanks.


Yes. 

Just kidding. 

The E90 will definitely be available in AWD, but I'm not sure if it will be Xdrive or the system currently used in the E46. As for the wagon, my rep has not been able to provide any information. I suspect that once they close the books on 2003 more information will become available.

Ted


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

TedW said:


> The E90 will definitely be available in AWD, but I'm not sure if it will be Xdrive or the system currently used in the E46.
> Ted


I'd be very surprised if the E90 _didn't _ have Xdrive.

P.S. Are you or Sarafil going to make it to the "optional" 6 Series Ride and Drive?


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

adrian's bmw said:


> I'd be very surprised if the E90 _didn't _ have Xdrive.
> 
> P.S. Are you or Sarafil going to make it to the "optional" 6 Series Ride and Drive?


I seriously doubt that I'll be able to make it, but I bet it will be a fun one.

Ted


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

TedW said:


> I don't mind the questions at all because it keeps me sharp and up to date. My rep cringes everytime I call and he always asks, "where do you get these people from"?
> 
> Ted


I don't see why he would cringe...those "people" are all eager potential buyers which = $$$$ :dunno:


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

Desertnate said:


> I don't see why he would cringe...those "people" are all eager potential buyers which = $$$$ :dunno:


I agree and I think that these reps should spend some time in the "pits" with the sales people. Prospecting future business can start years prior to an actual sale and getting the scoop on yet to be released information can give you a leg up.

Ted


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

TedW said:


> I agree and I think that these reps should spend some time in the "pits" with the sales people. Prospecting future business can start years prior to an actual sale and getting the scoop on yet to be released information can give you a leg up.
> Ted


I couldn't agree more. My BMW buying experience was more than a year in the making.

Back in mid '97 I went looking for a used E36. For a test drive I was given the keys to a beautiful black/black 325is and told to come back in the morning :yikes: even though I was not in a position to buy. Seven months or so later I went back to that dealer and the next closest one to me (the only two in the state!) and told them what I was looking for. Five months later (late November '98) I put down a deposit on my E46 and took delivery in January...

I am now hooked and will have a hard time driving anything else (though I will go CPO from here on). Thanks to some patient salesmen, BMW now has another repete customer when I need to buy again...and again...and again... :angel:


----------



## Cadd (Sep 1, 2003)

So, do we know if 2005 will be the E46 or the E90 yet?


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

Cadd said:


> So, do we know if 2005 will be the E46 or the E90 yet?


I was told that the E90 will be a MY2005, but have not gotten written confirmation or a production timeline.

Ted


----------



## Cadd (Sep 1, 2003)

TedW said:


> I was told that the E90 will be a MY2005, but have not gotten written confirmation or a production timeline.
> 
> Ted


 :beerchug: :clap: :thumbs:

Yeah! Hopefully that's true, this way I can plan my ED for late 2004!


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

bump biggidy bump. Any new news at all?


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

What's the latest word, Ted?

From another post on the 3-series board, it appears there's hard data to indicate that some E90s will be produced in December 2004. So the title of this thread is still relevant. Will there be a delayed introduction of the MY2005 or an early introduction of the MY2006?


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

postoak said:


> What's the latest word, Ted?
> 
> From another post on the 3-series board, it appears there's hard data to indicate that some E90s will be produced in December 2004. So the title of this thread is still relevant. Will there be a delayed introduction of the MY2005 or an early introduction of the MY2006?


I'm not Ted - but if it helps, there are rumours of "summer" introductions for the replacement 3 series in LHR European markets. For summer, read Northern Hemisphere summer, and probably May. Assuming BMW can get the car right first time.

I have no idea what BMW NA or anyone else will decide to call it model-year wise. Is is really important?


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> I'm not Ted - but if it helps, there are rumours of "summer" introductions for the replacement 3 series in LHR European markets. For summer, read Northern Hemisphere summer, and probably May. Assuming BMW can get the car right first time.
> 
> I have no idea what BMW NA or anyone else will decide to call it model-year wise. Is is really important?


You mean May, 2005, right?

If they start producing cars in December for a May introduction, and they very well may, :dunno:, then it would mean MY 2006. The model-year is important because, I was in effect suggesting that December production might mean no MY2005 E46. It was a round-about way of asking "Willl there be a MY2005 E46 OR just a MY2005 E90?". I take it you are suggesting MY2005 will be E46 until May and then MY2006 E90s will be introduced a little early, in May.


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

postoak said:


> What's the latest word, Ted?
> 
> From another post on the 3-series board, it appears there's hard data to indicate that some E90s will be produced in December 2004. So the title of this thread is still relevant. Will there be a delayed introduction of the MY2005 or an early introduction of the MY2006?


I still don't have anything in writing so I just emailed my rep. I will post the response as soon as I get it.

Ted


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

postoak said:


> You mean May, 2005, right?
> 
> If they start producing cars in December for a May introduction, and they very well may, :dunno:, then it would mean MY 2006. The model-year is important because, I was in effect suggesting that December production might mean no MY2005 E46. It was a round-about way of asking "Willl there be a MY2005 E46 OR just a MY2005 E90?". I take it you are suggesting MY2005 will be E46 until May and then MY2006 E90s will be introduced a little early, in May.


I don't know how many cars BMW will produce before launch - I know that BMW has to build stock to have on the forecourt for US dealers etc. but most other markets will just get demonstrators, and there will be no "stock" as such. It's unlikey that BMW will begin building five months before its main launch (given that the major LHD markets - being continental Europe, North America - tend to launch at the same time these days).


----------



## Wkerat (Feb 16, 2004)

Will the 2005 coupe be new also or will the current platform be continued for another year?


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

There could be an E90 in my future. :yikes:


----------

